
Facebook, Google, Amazon and Microsoft Are About to Eat Telco’s Lunch - kaboro
https://tommakau.com/2019/11/14/facebook-google-amazon-and-microsoft-are-about-to-eat-telcos-lunch/
======
omosubi
These efforts are very cool, and it will be a boon for the countries they will
be serving but I do like the fact that there are still places on Earth where
you can go and are essentially cut off from the internet connected world. I
guess there's only a few more years where that will be the case :/

~~~
hans1729
Oh, don't worry, just come to Germany :-)

